# motorola surfboard horrible nat issue...



## sic ls1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the surfboard sbg850 modem/router that I have had nothing but good things to say about besides the horrible Nat issue I have.. Basically I play alot of online gaming/xbox 360 and everything is fine but when my room mate gets on one of our screens will say moderate Nat, and our gaming sucks horribly. Now I have tried all the online tutorials I can think of and registered as a last resort can someone point me in the right direction. 

Also I called motorola and the first thing motorola has told me is I needed to get a static ip adress and it is the only way but when I call comcast they tell me only the buisiness customers can get static lines am I screwed?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You may get Free Static IP from here:
DynDNS.com Dynamic DNS: Free DNS Service
Free Dynamic DNS, Static DNS for Dynamic IP


----------



## sic ls1 (Mar 13, 2011)

before you posted this i went on port forwarding.com and they have a tool that changes your ip to static and I forwarded the ports and still nothing is there still something I eed to do besides that?


----------



## sic ls1 (Mar 13, 2011)

if anyone can fix this I will paypal you 20 bucks! im tired of this


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are confusing setting a static ip address with a wan port static ip address from what I can tell.

You do not need a static wan ip provided by your isp. 

You do need to assign a static ip to the pc/xbox you are forwarding to or port forwarding doesn't work since the target ip can change.

So what static ips have you assigned on your lan and what ports have you forwarded?


----------

